# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  La Confederación del Segura planea obras para paliar los daños de las últimas tormentas

## Embalses

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), José Salvador Fuentes Zorita, se ha reunido con la alcaldesa de Férez, María Begoña Ruiz, para analizar la situación de los diferentes proyectos que el organismo de cuenca está estudiando acometer en este municipio de la sierra albacetense. 
 Entre ellos, destaca el inicio del estudio del proyecto de adecuación del Barranco de La Mora tras los desperfectos causados por las lluvias del pasado 22 de octubre en la localidad albaceteña, una vez que la Confederación ya ha acometido las reparaciones de urgencia. 
 Esta reunión, según explicó el organismo de cuenca, se enmarca en la ronda de contactos que están manteniendo los responsables de la CHS con los alcaldes de la Sierra de Albacete para solucionar los desperfectos causados por las precipitaciones torrenciales de este otoño. 
*Dos diques*  
 En el caso de Férez, Fuentes Zorita ha anunciado a la alcaldesa que el organismo de cuenca va a estudiar la colocación de dos diques de contención en el Barranco de La Mora, aguas arriba de la localidad, con el objetivo de aminorar la velocidad del agua en estos casos de fuertes crecidas. 
 Para ello, la CHS ha anunciado que va a desplazar a la zona a sus técnicos, que determinarán la zona donde el organismo tiene competencias para actuar, así como cuál es la mejor solución técnica para el Barranco de La Mora. 
 Además, la alcaldesa de Férez solicitó a los responsables de la Confederación la limpieza de este cauce a su paso por el casco urbano, petición a la que el presidente de la CHS también ha mostrado su predisposición, al tiempo que ha recordado que, en 2006, la Confederación ya llevó a cabo la recuperación y acondicionamiento del Barranco de La Mora. 
 Aquellas obras contemplaron, según recordó ayer la Confederación Hidrográfica, la construcción de muretes de mampostería y escolleras, la plantación de árboles de madera, así como la colocación de barandillas rústicas y bancos de madera. 
 Además, se habilitó en el contexto de aquel proyecto de actuación hidrológica un recinto de juegos infantiles y se formarán senda.

http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/2008...-20081217.html

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Aquellas obras contemplaron, según recordó ayer la Confederación Hidrográfica, la construcción de muretes de mampostería y escolleras,* la plantación de árboles de madera*, así como la colocación de barandillas rústicas y bancos de madera. 
>  Además, se habilitó en el contexto de aquel proyecto de actuación hidrológica un recinto de juegos infantiles y se formarán senda.
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/2008...-20081217.html


 :EEK!:  :EEK!: ¿Van a plantar árboles de madera? :EEK!: 
Si no lo leo, no lo creo.... y yo que creía que los árboles eran de persiglass!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Se refieren a árboles maderables  :Wink:

----------

